# Japanese maple garden - fall colors



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 30, 2017)

Here's a video just assembled from a trip last week to a temple garden stuffed to the gills with Japanese maples in full fall color. Wait to the end for a "surprise".

Fall Maple Colors at Daikozenji


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 30, 2017)

Bravo!
The carved bamboo candles-- oh my god! awesome! 
sometimes i miss japan so much. i lived there from 2002 to 2005 in Kanazawa. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## abax (Nov 30, 2017)

Well damnitall! I could hear the music, but couldn't get
the video at all. Now I'm really pissed...I love Japanese
maples!!!!


----------



## troy (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you for the mini vacation!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks to all. Japan does have some special things, and there is a lot of depth to it culturally which goes beyond the scope of this video.



abax said:


> Well damnitall! I could hear the music, but couldn't get
> the video at all. Now I'm really pissed...I love Japanese
> maples!!!!



Angela, sorry you couldn't watch it. When did you last update your flash player?


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2017)

Perfect aesthetic sense of beauty and wonder. I can see
it tonight. What I need is a new Mac that isn't so cranky.
Thank you for the video. It was lovely.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 2, 2017)

Great colors Tom, must be a beautiful place!!!! I also liked the 'night' sequence!!!! Jean


----------



## Secundino (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this beautiful images! Lovely yellow gingko-leaves on moss and maples swimming on the surface of water ...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow! Awesome and serene at the same time. Thanks for sharing.


----------

